# Bo Davis fired at Bama



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2016)

Might as well get this out there. Hate to hear it and none of the articles i read had a comments section that would past muster.
The story so far is that Bo Davis( DL coach at Bama) will resign or be fired due to an internal investigation ( and NCAA has already made inquiries) concerning recruiting violations.
Don't know the severity of the infractions yet.
Enjoy.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 28, 2016)

It's about time they stop turning a blind eye to those cheaters.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 28, 2016)

this space reserved for negative comment by spot and stalk


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 28, 2016)

holding this spot for browning slayer.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 28, 2016)

this spot for daily inbred volsux.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 28, 2016)

Rutroe. Bama will be ok. They have the talent


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 28, 2016)

Fairly hefty loss there. Dang'it


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 29, 2016)

I hear he is interviewing the Jimbo this afternoon.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 29, 2016)

Is anyone "really" surprised??


----------



## riprap (Apr 29, 2016)

I can't believe this!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2016)

It is well known that Bo is comfortable in the color orange. His next job / school is almost a given. 

How is it you say that Browning Slayer?


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Is anyone "really" surprised??





riprap said:


> I can't believe this!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 29, 2016)

silver britches said:


>



38-10?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 29, 2016)

Bama recruits be like......
Everyone has known this for years.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 29, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Bama recruits be like......
> Everyone has known this for years.



Where's the car pics at? Don't forget those!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2016)

Never heard of this guy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2016)

South GA Dawg said:


> Never heard of this guy.



This was his 8th job in 16 years and his 3rd stint as a Saban assistant. Excellent D-line coach but never stayed anywhere more than 3 years.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 29, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Where's the car pics at? Don't forget those!



Talking about Derek Henry? Pat White said Bama offered him a Corvette. Wonder what WV gave him


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> This was his 8th job in 16 years and his 3rd stint as a Saban assistant. Excellent D-line coach but never stayed anywhere more than 3 years.



Sounds like our offensive line coach.


----------



## AccUbonD (May 2, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## elfiii (May 2, 2016)

riprap said:


> I can't believe this!



I'm shocked, shocked I tell you to find there are recruiting violations at Bama!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I'm shocked, shocked I tell you to find there are recruiting violations at Bama!



You want me to list the violations UGA carried out during the dead period this winter with 2017 recruits? I watched it happen 1st hand. 

They all do it. Get ovah it.


----------



## elfiii (May 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want me to list the violations UGA carried out during the dead period this winter with 2017 recruits? I watched it happen 1st hand.
> 
> They all do it. Get ovah it.



Ya'll got caught. We didn't.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Ya'll got caught. We didn't.



Typically winners fall under more scrutiny than others. Your turn will come, just be patient.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Typically winners fall under more scrutiny than others. Your turn will come, just be patient.



But nothing is done to the elite winners, until they start losing.  Let Bama start droppimg a few games for a few years.

You think the NCAA comes down on FSU's music program scandal if Bowden hadn't started losing 3 or 4 games a year?  Nope.

An Ole Miss is the type of program is what they love to "make an example of".


----------



## Matthew6 (May 2, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> But nothing is done to the elite winners, until they start losing.  Let Bama start droppimg a few games for a few years.
> 
> You think the NCAA comes down on FSU's music program scandal if Bowden hadn't started losing 3 or 4 games a year?  Nope.
> 
> An Ole Miss is the type of program is what they love to "make an example of".




heaven forbid they deal with rapist, liars and thieves.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> heaven forbid they deal with rapist, liars and thieves.



The only rapist was kicked off the team, immediately.  

How about the guy selling dope out of the dorm room?  How was he "dealt" with?

Either way, what I'm saying is that the NCAA likes to say, "See, we don't care if it Alabama.  We will treat them just like a lesser team."  Truthfully, they won't do it until Alabama isn't the Alabama y'all are now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> The only rapist was kicked off the team, immediately.
> 
> How about the guy selling dope out of the dorm room?  How was he "dealt" with?
> 
> Either way, what I'm saying is that the NCAA likes to say, "See, we don't care if it Alabama.  We will treat them just like a lesser team."  Truthfully, they won't do it until Alabama isn't the Alabama y'all are now.



You must be a Vols fan with that logic.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You must be a Vols fan with that logic.



You must be a confused fan, with your avatar.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You must be a confused fan, with your avatar.



No, I have a 17 yr. old son about to begin College Dual Enrollment his senior year in High School. But I also highly respect Kirby Smart and what he is about to do for the SEC East. 

Expand your thinking.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, I have a 17 yr. old son about to begin College Dual Enrollment his senior year in High School. But I also highly respect Kirby Smart and what he is about to do for the SEC East.
> 
> Expand your thinking.



Why not add the Gata to your list, or do you not respect what the yellow toothed donkey has already done for the SEC East (which is provide Bama a tailor made opponent in the SECCG)?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Why not add the Gata to your list, or do you not respect what the yellow toothed donkey has already done for the SEC East (which is provide Bama a tailor made opponent in the SECCG)?



Bama will not be in the SECCG this coming year, nor will an SEC team be in the CFPNCG this coming year.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bama will not be in the SECCG this coming year, nor will an SEC team be in the CFPNCG this coming year.



Is 10rc gonna win the East AND the West?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Is 10rc gonna win the East AND the West?



10uhc sucks. They will be lucky to make it to the toilet bowl.


----------



## elfiii (May 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bama will not be in the SECCG this coming year, nor will an SEC team be in the CFPNCG this coming year.



Heretic. ^


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Heretic. ^



I said that to my wife just last week after catching a mess of Bluegill with a fly rod. Got undressed later that night after cleaning my fish and said; "Hey Honey, looky here on my thigh. Heretic!!!". I pulled the little blood sucker off and flushed it down the terlet.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bama will not be in the SECCG this coming year, nor will an SEC team be in the CFPNCG this coming year.



bama wins sec again. 1 loss and wins the nc.


----------



## 00Beau (May 2, 2016)

Improper contact with recruits during dead period. None of the recruits involved signed with Bama. He would probably still have a job , had he told the truth when confronted by the infraction committee. Roll Tide


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bama will not be in the SECCG this coming year, nor will an SEC team be in the CFPNCG this coming year.



Maybe not, but i'll just keep hoping we do.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2016)

00Beau said:


> Improper contact with recruits during dead period. None of the recruits involved signed with Bama. He would probably still have a job , had he told the truth when confronted by the infraction committee. Roll Tide



Yep, that's what it's looking like. Hopefully, just letting him go will be good enough for the Infractions committee without further penalty.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

00Beau said:


> Improper contact with recruits during dead period. None of the recruits involved signed with Bama. He would probably still have a job , had he told the truth when confronted by the infraction committee. Roll Tide



I know of at least 4 2017 recruits that UGA's 'D' staff contacted during this last dead period. 

What's your point?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 3, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I know of at least 4 2017 recruits that UGA's 'D' staff contacted during this last dead period.
> 
> What's your point?



Saban is slipping without Kirby..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 3, 2016)

00Beau said:


> Improper contact with recruits during dead period. None of the recruits involved signed with Bama. He would probably still have a job , had he told the truth when confronted by the infraction committee. Roll Tide



I'm also guessing Saban didn't know as well which I think that's what cost him his job. That would rub the old man the wrong way more than any infraction.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 3, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Heretic. ^



it seems so


----------



## Matthew6 (May 3, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm also guessing Saban didn't know as well which I think that's what cost him his job. That would rub the old man the wrong way more than any infraction.



i agree. but you can bet the farm he will fill this slot with a better coach.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm also guessing Saban didn't know as well which I think that's what cost him his job. That would rub the old man the wrong way more than any infraction.



Yep. He was an idiot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2016)

Davis is out and Dunbar is in. Man what a great pick up. It's a good day to be a Bama Fan.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Davis is out and Dunbar is in. Man what a great pick up. It's a good day to be a Bama Fan.



I hope he works out. I was kind of hoping we'd get Tracy Rocker but Dunbar did a lot with what he had to work with. Being part of Rex Ryan's coaching certainly doesn't hurt.


----------

